# Who uses and anchor?



## Woodrow (Feb 5, 2009)

How many of you use and anchor when fishing and how many of you just drift?

I drift but have been weighing the pros and cons of getting an anchor.


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

*cheap anchor*

last year I drifted but thought it might be a good idea to have an anchor on board for safety / fishing options.

Rather than buying one of the fancy folding metal type, I went cheap -- just went to "5 and Below" store and bought a 4 lb dumbell -- to that, I tied 75 feet of poly line (Walmart) which came with a reel/holder. Added segments of pool noodle for floatation in case I need to dump the line to chase a fish.

Seems to work pretty well and far cheaper than the $25 - $30 store-boughts...


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 2, 2002)

I carry one but very seldom use it. I fish current most of the time and I'm not too fond of anchoring in moving water so I usually just drift.


----------



## kayak kevin (Jan 31, 2008)

yes, but not unless its needed, depends on the fishery, and conditions


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

some times its nice to kick back and do some old man fisfing. find a nice point or drop off anchor up and pull up some fish. i use a 4 lbs. downrigger weight with 50' of poly. hooked to a trolly. holds well even in a strong current with wind behind it.


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

I carry an anchor. Dumbells don't work very well in heavy current. I know a spot where there is a lot of flounders when there is current. With a drift, I would only have one shot in that are. There is no way I can continue to fight the current to get to the fish so I anchor and start jigging the bottom for flounders. Caught a few more that way. I do prefer to drift. YOu can get sea sick when the current moves real fast and you are anchored.


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Consider using a drag chain. 75' of 1/4" cord, 3 feet or so of chain. Adjust size to conditions. Less chance of rolling you over in heavy swells than an anchor and you'll be surprised how much wind and/or current it will handle. I never use an anchor in big water anymore.


----------



## Erie Warrior (Aug 5, 2007)

I've got a 3lb grapple anchor with about 2 feet of heavy chain attached. If I use it, I want it to hold. It's more inconvenient to carry, but holds better in a swift current. 

The more time spent on the water, the better you'll get at using your paddle to control the direction and speed of your drift. I use the anchor less and less, and mostly to keep my boat in one place when I'm wading. 

If you do get the anchor, make sure to secure your anchor line to the bottom of the anchor, and zip tie (small) it to the top. That way if you get stuck on a ghost pot or big rock, you can break the zip tie to get your anchor back. It will also help prevent you from turtling when trying to pull it free. 

Anyone try the drift socks?


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

You can find old window sash weights of different sizes. Attach line to a 6' chain [abrasion insurance] and then attach chain to sash weight with a shackle. Won't tangle bad in marsh grass. Drop it straight down into mud ,it will hold.Through it out horizontal on sandy bottom and drift slower than current. Adjust line length as needed.


----------

